

Apple iPhone SDK beta 2 now includes Interface Builder - vlad

No link because iPhone doesn't have copy paste.
======
KB
I've been messing around with the SDK over the last few weeks and the lack of
a standard interface building tool was annoying but easy enough to work
without. Its really the mental switch from Java to Obj-C that kills me when I
leave work.

Considering that I spend my days at work using the Matisse builder for Java
Swing GUIs, it should be an interesting comparison.

------
aschobel
Only 1.36 GB this time around.

Download link (requires ADC login)

[http://developer.apple.com/iphone/download.action?path=/ipho...](http://developer.apple.com/iphone/download.action?path=/iphone/iphone_sdk_9a2151/iphone_sdk_9a2151.dmg)

------
hbien
here you go: <http://developer.apple.com/iphone/program/>

